# First Big Muskie



## rcnut143 (Jun 21, 2007)

I caught this fish on a trip to Hayward, WI. Second muskie of the trip and she hit a topwater creeper around 11 at night. Caught 9 muskie over the week ranging from 26" to this 45" monster!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome! Beautiful looking fish, now for me to catch one like that.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

She's a beauty :beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I wish i was hookin up to something like that


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice fish!! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Saweeeet!

I esp. like the last shot, the release over the cabbage bed in the night...spooky lookin scene! 

Keep up the good work!


----------

